# MSA type test for low slope?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a test similiar to the master shingle applicator test, but for low slope single ply and modified bitumen?

I ask because I am making it a requirement to be Certainteed MSA or QM certified for my new sales rep. Of coarse they can get certified after I hire them but reading the Shingle Applicator Manual will be a requirement as part of their training.

I am trying to do the same thing for the low slope products we install, but either a similair test does not exist or I am not familiar with it.

I have the Versico, Genflex and IB installation videos. If I can find no book I may make watching them a requirement then put together a test of my own. FYI we don't isntall IB, but they have a decent training video.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

MSA for low slope?Not that Im aware of. I just somewhat recently took those tests for shingles and would have taken more if I found any.
I would also think certainteed would have notified you of other tests available.

Your own tests sound like a good plan.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A good plan yes, a time consuming one also. LOL.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I think GAF has one.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on their site. I'll have to contact the local rep. Thanks Jim! Maybe it's something for GAF certified roofers that I do not have access to. Is it for Low Slope Mod Bit and TPO? Do you have a copy?


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Grumpy ... Most have commercial certified approved applicators - our experience with:

GAF, TAMKO, Derbigum, MBTech, OC and others it always comes down to the same thing: 

They want to look over a couple jobs and have you fill out app to make sure you can be bonded and are in good standing but no real "book test" like for the shingles ......

Normally the sales rep from say Gemco or Bradco sets you up with the manufacture and the rest is fairly easy ..... We recently added Firestone - The Firestone Rep came out and looked at a job and talked with us a couple times and bingo here comes our "approval for flat roofs" ...... Built-up is a little harder than the single-ply approvals but if your shop is known for their "hot work" it is not a problem either .... but most manufacturers keep Built-Up separate from TPO / EPDM / Modified ......


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ansel,

I am certified with genflex and trying to get certified with Versico but I have to fly to PA or Utah to do it, and I am not interested in the expesne of flying 3 guys acros the country and putting them up in a hotel for 3 days. You misunderstand though, that's not what I am trying to do here. 

I want a test I can use to train my guys when newly hired, not for certification purposes. I intend to make the test part of my orientation process.


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Grumpy Says: "I want a test I can use to train my guys when newly hired, not for certification purposes. I intend to make the test part of my orientation process." 

First thing I ask to see is their tool bag .... A man's (or woman) tools can tell you a lot about their skill level .... As for training, there are plenty of video's from various manufacture's and on YouTube available ..... As for the test part, field tests work for us - we have found if the guy fits in our journeymen will pass down their knowledge, if not, then he shouldn't be with us anyways .....

As for flying off to get certified - I'm in your camp - forget it ..... A couple of manufacturers have flown or driven us (DerbiGum and RPM) but we don't pay monies to get their education at their city - they can move to Chicago if they want our business that bad - there are toooooooooooooooo many choices out there to play that game ....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree about the tool bag. But, there is always a but, I'm more conerned with training estimators primarily AND just because a guy has installation experience doesn't mean he's been doing it right all this time. 

I've got videos on DVD and CD from just about every manufacturer. I just want a test to make sure the new hire was paying attention to the video. I found out GAF has a training book for low slope with a test, so I put in a request to get that book. We'll see if they cough it up.



I understand why the manufacturer has that requirement. To be honest if I were the manufacturer I'd have the SAME requirement. You know you're only going to get serious contractors. But, I get what you are saying about the choices. The problem I am in is all my suppliers sell Versico. I like having that flexibility of not being tied down to one supplier. My main supplier, Wilson, sold Genflex which is why we got Genflex certified. Now they switched back to versico. I have NO supplier selling Genflex unless I open up an account somewhere else.

QBP says they can get me firestone certified especially if I am already genflex certified. Which is great, BUT they are my only supplier selling firestone putting me back into the problem I had with Wilson and Genflex. 


So my choices in regards to manufacturer certification are simply this: Get a new supplier or fly myself and 2 other guys to PA. I'll probably have no choice but to go with Firestone and pray QBP doesn't stop selling their product.


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Grump Says: "So my choices in regards to manufacturer certification are simply this: Get a new supplier or fly myself and 2 other guys to PA. I'll probably have no choice but to go with Firestone and pray QBP doesn't stop selling their product."

Jimmy will take care of you at QBP but even if QBP goes out of biz - Firestone won't and you can always deal with LakeSide or Bradco, if necessary ...... 

To be honest we like GAF but Firestone is good too ..... Some have been trying to get us to go Carlisle but you know you can be everything to everyone ..... and to be honest we don't sell "warranties" - rather we sell solutions and service .....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've tried carlisle, genflex, and gaf and from a purely ease of installation point of viw I much prefer the carlisle tpo. Then again Firestone and genflex don't offer PVC, which is another reason I am leaning towards the carlisle/versico side.


----------



## Bodhisativa (Feb 17, 2010)

We got our guys certified at Soprema


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Grumpy .... Go with Carlisle - Local support and great name and invocation .....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Only one of my suppliers carries carlisle, Nortcoast. To be honest I'm not even sure if they will sell to me anymore since I did a job and didn't get paid. I told them to lien it but they haven't. I'm using my line of credit to pay them down but it's already been 90 days so we'll see what happens.

Carlisle is versico BTW. If I wanted to get carlisle certified, same process. I spoke with the regional carlisle/versico manager who agreed to make an exception on the boot camp thing but they will want to come out to watch us work on at least one job before issuing the certification.


----------

